# Did a haunt at my kid's school tonight



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

So tonight was my kid's school halloween party. I had exactly 5 hours to make 2 connecting classrooms (with a small bathroom in between them) into a haunted house, practically by myself. It wasn't much, but the 5th graders and I had a blast scaring all of the other kids and parents too! Best scare was the two kids in the bathroom stalls that were covered by slit tarp. Once the guests were close, they popped out and screamed! Had a few kids run out and many others were scared. Had a few small ones cry too, which I was hoping to avoid, but all in all it went well. 


Man, I am tired...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That sounds like great fun


----------

